# 1965 GTO Tri Power Installation



## Bigfoot21075 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

I just picked up a really nice 1965 GTO. The car is 90% finished a rotisserie restoration. It is a nice car, the owner has been driving it instead of finishing it.
He has the original Tri Power setup in the trunk, i am going to rebuild the carbs, clean it all up and reinstall it.

Currently he has an Edelbrock Aluminium intake and a Holley carb all of which run great!

It has been a long time since I did one of these and never on a Pontiac. 

-Are all of the intake bolts dry (not going through a water jacket ala AMC)? 

-What type of gaskets are favored, they have many choices these days, I was leaning to the old Felpro set myself but are not sure.

- I assume the correct gaskets with maybe a dab of silicon to hold them in place is fine, what about the Chinese wall? Do you use the rubber strip gasket or a bead of silicon?

- Is there an additional piece under the manifold like a lifter valley cover that is preferred?

Lastly, any tips or tricks you can think of? The motor now has just over 500 miles on it so it should be good to go.

THANKS!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No need for a dab of anything to hold the gaskets in place, they use 2 plastic rings through the gasket and into two of the intake bolt holes. No rubber or silicone on the back as Pontiac uses a raised intake to help keep the incoming air cooler. Leave the lifter cover on. When you rebuild the carbs pay real close attention to the gaskets, when I first got mine the Tri-Power was not on and when I tested the set up off the car gas went flying out of all the carbs!! Make sure both outer carb bases are pit free and the throttle plates seal completely at idle. They do make new ones if they're shot. Bend the rod on the pass side up or down so that both outer carbs are closed. Then on the drivers side I adjust it so when at WOT all 3 are in fact WOT.


----------

